# Bellator To Host Open Tryout In Boston!



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.bostonherald.com/blogs/sports/inside_the_octagon/index.php/2010/04/28/bellator-to-host-open-tryout-in-boston/


> Bellator to host open tryout in Boston
> As Massachusetts has served as a hotbed for MMA fighters in the recent years, it’s only natural to see Bellator wanting to get in the mix.
> 
> Today the fight promotion announced an open tryout next Tuesday, two days before their show at the Wang Theatre, at Sityodtong for fighters in the area.
> ...


----------

